# The Ever-Evolving PlasmaPlex



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

*The PlasmaPlex*
Panasonic TC-P50S30 50-Inch Plasma HDTV (review here)
Onkyo TX-NR709 Receiver 
Outlaw 755 200w 5-Channel external amplifier
ACI (Audio Concepts International) Sapphire 25th Anniversary Speakers (L & R only)
ACI Protege Center channel
Def. Tech. Mythos Gem XL Surround Speakers
SVS PB12-NSD Subwoofer
TiVo Premier XL Tivo 
Oppo BD-93 Blu-Ray Player 
HTPC (Gigabyte Z68, Intel Core i3-2100, etc.)
Harmony 650 IR Remote


----------

